# Spindle Drilling Jig



## SteveF (19 Dec 2013)

Hi anyone got any better ideas





tolerance is quite tight

20mm Rail

15mm Spindle

although I could put a tenon on the spindles to give a bit of room


----------



## RossJarvis (20 Dec 2013)

I'm not quite sure what your trying to do here. Which bit is the jig?

If the jig is to get the drill straight then it needs to be as deep as possible with a "close fitting" hole at the correct angle to the working surface, with a good fitting reference to get the angle right. Otherwise it needs to have a good way of locating the holes apart from each other.

What is the jig for?


----------



## SteveF (21 Dec 2013)

i will be making a cot

picture was closest i could find

i need to make and fit spindles along the rails...sort of like the picture
they used a lump of drilled metal as a guide for spacing

must be some more accurate way to center the hole in rail
only other way i see is if i get pillar drill and fit a fence


----------



## wizard (21 Dec 2013)

pillar drill a nice big old one


----------



## RossJarvis (21 Dec 2013)

I find that "lip and spur" drills tend to go in where marked, whereas ordinary "jobber" drills can drift a bit unless you use a small bit to pilot. Spade bits can be okay at staying on a mark too. So if you can get a 15mm spade or lip 'n' spur and mark out carefully you may be okay by hand. Otherwise a pilar drill is always handy to have.


----------



## SteveF (21 Dec 2013)

pillar drill it is then

been watching a few on ebay

startrite and fobco is out of budget

seen a warco...looks quite old

needs a belt and chuck key

plenty of 3 phase ,, but sounds a pita to convert them

can u just make a fence up for them ?

Steve


----------



## custard (29 Dec 2013)

Steve, there's a reason you can buy a new pillar drill for next to nothing. Many Chinese factories find they can cheaply produce something that looks sort of like a pillar drill, but won't actually make true and accurate holes, indeed won't make any kind of hole for long into the future.

Keep looking until you find something used but decent in 240v for the price you want to pay. It is out there, just be patient.


----------



## SteveF (30 Dec 2013)

Hi Custard

I bought a drill

just trying to identify it now
I will be making a table \ fence for it in the new year

Steve


----------



## grafter (23 Jan 2014)

Hi,

This looks to be just what you need:
http://woodgears.ca/reader/richard/drill_guide.html


----------

